# 7th International Film Music Competition 2018



## Lassi Tani

This was posted in Facebook. You're supposed to use only orchestral instruments to score an animation. There's an entrance fee 50€ before 20th of April, but the good news is that the animation is free for download before entering the contest.

I just watched the animation, and I'd say it's worth joining the competition!

https://filmmusiccompetition.ch/en/


----------



## Tomas Simon

What a great short film. I really loved it. Not sure if I will enter but definitely worth downloading for practice.

I was reading the conditions and you can actually use electronic/synth instruments, what you shouldn't use are electronic or sampled versions of acoustic instruments that are not a part of the orchestra:



> Which kind of sounds are meant to be included in the electronic track or produced by the live electronics?
> 
> It is not recommended to use the electronic track or the live electronics for simulating acoustic instruments that are not available in the instrumentation. It could indeed sound strange if an additional acoustic instrument comes from the loudspeakers, whereas the rest of the orchestra will be purely acoustic, “unplugged”. But if that’s precisely the effect you want to achieve, you are welcome to do so.



So if I understood correctly, you could have any number of electornic tracks you want, and in case you won you would have to bounce them to an audio file or perform the synth parts live.


----------



## Tfis

Trying to write down the mockup in musescore...

Does someone have any ideas, how to convert my midi tracks from cubase to musescore (without getting messy results?)


----------



## SolarCell

Hi, I just decided to switch from pop music to media music. Too late for this competition... too bad. But I would love to have this short film. Can't seem to find a download. Can anyone share it with me? Would be great!

Alex


----------



## Tomas Simon

Hey Alex, if you PM me an email address I can send It to you.You will have to wait a few hours though, until I get back from work


----------



## Tfis

With original music


----------



## Erick - BVA

Tfis said:


> With original music



Well that was depressing


----------



## DivingInSpace

50€ entrance fee? I guess that is how you weed out beginners like me


----------



## Tfis

my contribution



someone else took part?


----------



## TheSigillite

Tfis said:


> my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> someone else took part?



Great work! What woodwind libraries did you use, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## SolarCell

Nice work! @Tfis What libraries did you use most?


----------



## Fab

Sibelius19 said:


> Well that was depressing



I'm happy they set the bar low with the original score.


----------



## Tfis

SolarCell said:


> Nice work! @Tfis What libraries did you use most?


Thanks.
I used Hollywood Strings gold. VSL Dimension brass. Woodwinds are VSL SE.


----------



## Manfred

Tomas Simon said:


> Hey Alex, if you PM me an email address I can send It to you.You will have to wait a few hours though, until I get back from work


Hello. I know this is an old tread...but could I still ask for a download of the unscored video for practicing? Thank you so much!


----------

